# Slingshot of the Month - November - Nominations



## M.J

*Slingshot of The Month - November 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:


*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement

Here's a hint folks... *Nominate Slingshots which were MADE IN October*


----------



## M.J

I'm going to nominate Bunnybuster's "Block Cut" :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26948-new-model/


----------



## NoobShooter

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27062-racing-stripes-a-theme-build/

I would like to nominate Racing Stripes-- by FishDoug

I really like the work that he is doing and I have a feeling that we will be seeing his name on this list again. Great work FishDoug.. Keep it up!


----------



## Can-Opener

I like the "Claw" Lots of unique features and style! Putting the brass on the palm swell is very innovative. All of the accents are well balanced. "The Claw" is just an awesome slingshot! Nice work AnTraXx!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26739-20-the-claw/


----------



## Mister Magpie

Wow, Oct was an incredible month for masterpieces. I have narrowed it down however to a few German craftsmen - talk about German engineering.

It was a tough choice, but I am going to nominate Scarface Tom's http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27133-one-pimped-slinger-from-scarface-tom/

Btoon, is the happy owner of this baby.










Darren


----------



## SmilingFury

I would like to nominate Bob Fionda's Ronin from here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27245-ronin-a-muscled-natural/ 
I only chose a few of his pics but the rest are in the thread, so forgive my selection of pics of this beautiful piece.























Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84

It is my pleasure to nominate Can Opener's Ergo Bone in aluminum ornamented. I think about this slingshot too much. I think about it when I'm awake and dream about it when asleep... Can-Opener also built the Rose Engine Lathe that carved the ornate spirograph-like pattern. No big deal. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26805-ergo-bone-in-aluminium-ornamented/?hl=%2Brose+%2Bengine


----------



## ash

This is some clever engineering from AnTraXx - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27172-folding-design-3/


----------



## AnTrAxX

Oh man Toon....you were quicker 

But gladly this forum is so super-awesome that i can pull another Beauty out of my Hat without any Problems:

Ash´s Gina is easily one of the most beautifully pimped naturals i have ever seen:










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26807-hello-gina/


----------



## flicks

This month I would like to nominate Matthias' Oliver Hardy. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26868-oliver-hardy/

Great shaped and an amazing grain. A masterpiece by an awesome craftsman. What's not to love? Good luck Matthias!


----------



## TSM

I would happily nominate Filcks' Snow White. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27145-snow-white-and-rose-red/


----------



## quarterinmynose

I would like to nominate this awesome Yew Natty from Eggy22 . It just screams 'Shoot Me!'.

Originally posted here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27268-yew-natural/


----------



## Davidka

I opened multiple tabs of slingshots I liked this month. About 50 tabs. Then I closed them one by one. Some were pretty but not exceptional, others exceptional but not unique... I ended up with only five I couldn't close. And three of them were built by the same member - well I had to nominate one of his...

*T6 DKC Ergo with Blue C-Tek material by *Danny0663

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26847-resin-dust-and-metal-shavings-everywhere-pic-overload/










And thanks to NoobShooter for his picture posting tutorial.


----------



## orcrender

I would like to nominate Wingshooter orange leaf camo starship

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27154-star-ship-in-orange-leaf-camo/?hl=%2Borange+%2Bleaf+%2Bcamo


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Hi fellows,

i nominate Bobby's "Purple Nurple", because of its beautiful color combination and this nice crooked palmswell.



















I added the pictures to my imageshack, because if i try to use the original link, the forum software told me "You are not allowed to use this image extention..."

Cheers, Tom


----------



## DougDynasty

I nominate Dan Fords 'My Companion' . Posted on October 31st, it is amazing work as always from Dan. Exquisite .


----------



## BC-Slinger

I'd like to nominate Toolmantf99 for his belt buckle :batman:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26715-belt-buckle/


----------



## dan ford

I'd like to nominate 'Q's awesome Ilex II










You can see the original post here......http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27226-slingshot-in-holm-oak-ilex-ii/


----------

